# Airtel live gives Wap Access!



## User Name (Sep 25, 2007)

The wapsite of Airtel live is changed it included google search.
So i used the google search and click on one of searched result and it opened that wapsite.I was very delighted that i can access any wapsite from Airtel Live.I surfed for some time then closed it.
After that when i checked my balance they deducted 50 paisa from my balance.Airtel never cuts balance according to KBs of internet useage then haw is this happened?

Is anyone has got same experience?


----------



## azzu (Sep 25, 2007)

i thought KAJOOOs airtel will never let us give somethin freee but wait by tweakin some of their settin i think we can acces d whole net VIOLA


----------



## reddick (Sep 25, 2007)

Did anyone know how to gt free wap on airtel


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 25, 2007)

I want free GPRS


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 25, 2007)

You can open any site on your phone(even when only Airtel live is active) depending on your phone and browser you are using since a long time. But its not free you are charged 15p/10kb.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

1.5p per KB is too costly!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 25, 2007)

^^Well not really if you want to do casual browsing...
If you wanna download then its very very costly...


----------



## shashank_re (Sep 26, 2007)

In Vodafone it is 10p/10kb and we can access any web site! No rental too!


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 26, 2007)

yes now Airtel has changed the things in Airtel live. and started charging 10p for 15k coz many were always able to hack live and use it for free gprs n internet.  but me know a method to get free Airtel online service. so my gprs is free but that trick has worked only for few of my friends. 
anyways my NOP(ie Airtel online) is free and i m using it since last dec. 
NOW DONT ASK ME TO POST THE TRICK


----------



## azzu (Sep 26, 2007)

u can PM me


----------



## Pathik (Sep 26, 2007)

No trick works.. Its just luck !!


----------

